# Gemeinsame Fahrten in die umliegenden Bikeparks



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute, wer von euch hat Bock an den kommenden Wochenenden die Bikeparks in der Nähe von Nürnberg zu besuchen? (Dazu zähle ich im Moment Osternohe, OKO und GK.) Mich würde speziell der Geißkopf mal sehr reizen. Mit ein paar lustigen Leuten könnte man Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. So wird das ganze billiger und macht noch mehr Spaß. Also bei Interesse, einfach melden!


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2008)

bin dabei  Wann und wo willst du denn fahren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan,

also ich dachte mir, dass man am nächsten Wochenende (08.08.-10.08.) an den Geißkopf oder OKO fahren könnte. Am OKO könnte man ja dann im Bullhead House übernachten. Am Geißkopf weiß ich net, wo man da am besten pennt. --> Zeltplatz?

Vielleicht kann man so nen Ausflug sogar an einem Tag machen, aber das fänd ich ne ziemlicher Hetzerei. Soll ja entspannt sein!

In welchen Parks warst Du schon, und wie sind Deine Erfahrungen (Schwierigkeit, Flow, Obstacles, etc.) Ich war bisher nur OKO und Osternohe.

Gruß,
Freddy




reo-fahrer schrieb:


> bin dabei  Wann und wo willst du denn fahren?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (31. Juli 2008)

in Bischofsmais hast halt genug für mind. 2 Tage: Freeride, DH, Evil Eye, you go first und die Bikercross-Strecken. Sprich da wird es einem nicht so schnell langweilig 
Der FR ist relativ einfach zu fahren und eher schnell, der DH ist nicht so einfach und auch recht schnell... Ist alles nicht so verblockt wie am Oko. Der Evil eye ist im großen und ganzen ok, der you go first ist _etwas_ hoch...
Vom Termin her ist das ok, muss mal sehen ob ich noch ein passendes Transportfahrzeug organisiert bekomme 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2008)

Das wär natürlich obercool, wenn Du da was organisieren könntest! Spritgeld zahl ich selbstverständlich. Ich hätte zwar auch n Auto, aber ich glaub zwei Bikes passen da nimmer rein!

Kannst ja mal per PN bescheid geben!

Freddy




reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ...muss mal sehen ob ich noch ein passendes Transportfahrzeug organisiert bekomme
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


----------



## ocp (31. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,

ich hab da auch grundsätzlich Interesse. War dieses Jahr noch gar nicht in B'mais... 
Auto hätte ich, aber ohne Fahrradträger. D.h. 2 Bikes + 2 Leute passen rein, dann ist Schluss.
Nach B'mais an einem Tag ist ja eigentlich auch kein Problem wenn man um 8 in N startet. Bei den anderen beiden ist man ja vergleichsweise schnell.
Was ich mir schonmal überlegt hatte war 1 Tag B'mais, Übernachtung und dann ein paar Kilometer weiter nach spicek (oder wie auch immer das genau heisst) in tschechien...

grüße,
timm


----------



## Lumpi247 (31. Juli 2008)

Also wie schon ausgemacht Fraser, wir sehen uns erstmal diesen Samstag in Osternohe. Bei den restlichen Terminen wär ich auch dabei, kenne leider noch keine Bikeparks außer den OKO vom Boarden her 

Hätte auch ein Auto, kein Fahrradträger und damit das gleiche Problem. Mir wärs relativ egal wo´s hingeht aber der Vorschlag von ocp hört sich doch gut an. Denke am OKO wär ich relativ eingeschränkt, soll für Einsteiger nicht so einfach zu fahren sein, da würden sich wohl in BMais mehr Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## Danyel (31. Juli 2008)

HI Leute,

woher kommt ihr so? Ich komme aus der Nähe in Schweinfurt und habe die nächsten 2 Wochen Zeit und wollte auch ein paar Bikeparks besuchen. 

Habe halt "nur" ein Cube AMS 125 und keinen klassischen Freerider.

Gruß


----------



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2008)

@Lumpi: Klar Samstag 10 Uhr steht und ich kanns kaum erwarten, wieder dort zu sein!! Leider muss ich spätestens um 14 Uhr wieder abhauen, aber ich denke 4 Stunden reichen auch erst mal für den Anfang. Wenn man müde wird, wirds eh gefährlich!

@Danyel: Ein Cube AMS 125 is doch ein schönes Bike, hat mein Kumpel auch! Hast Du ein Auto? Ich fänds ja echt cool, wenn da n paar Leute fürn Geißkopf zusammenkommen würden!

Gruß,
Freddy


----------



## Meiki (31. Juli 2008)

is des so ne idee für die Allgemeinheit?
weil dann hätt ich auch Interesse


----------



## Fraser__ (31. Juli 2008)

Dann komm doch einfach auch am Samstag nach Osternohe! Können ja mal schauen, wie viele Leute wir zusammen bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danyel (1. August 2008)

Fraser schrieb:


> @Danyel: Ein Cube AMS 125 is doch ein schönes Bike, hat mein Kumpel auch! Hast Du ein Auto? Ich fänds ja echt cool, wenn da n paar Leute fürn Geißkopf zusammenkommen würden!
> 
> Gruß,
> Freddy



Hi,

jo ein Auto habe ich. Bikepark Osternohe wäre für mich denk ich auch schnell erreichbar (~130km). Da ich aber am Sonntag den Keiler Bike Marathon fahre, denke ich, dass morgen komplette Regeneration angesagt ist. 

Ich wäre aber auch mal dabei, wenn wir paar Leute wären und mal 2 Tage in Bischofsmais Biken wollten. Ich denke der Oko ist wirklich noch ne Nummer zu schwer für mich.

So long,

Daniel


----------



## Fraser__ (1. August 2008)

Ich bete 
dass das Wetter morgen früh besser ist als heute!

Wetter.de sagt im Moment Regen für morgen früh voraus. Wobei mir leichter Regen auch wurscht wäre, wichtig ist nur, dass der Lift läuft! 

@Lumpi: Wenn es morgen früh zweifelhafte Bedingungen sind, dann meld ich mich noch mal telefonisch bei Dir!


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. August 2008)

dann drück auch gleich mal die Daumen für nächstes Wochenende:
http://de.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0001196


MfG
Stefan


----------



## Fraser__ (4. August 2008)

Irgendwie scheint das Glück nicht ganz auf unserer Seite zu sein, im Moment. Naja mal abwarten, ist ja erst Montag...


----------



## Lumpi247 (4. August 2008)

Wie schauts aus...wenn nächstes WE Osternohe wieder geschlossen hat, hat dann einer Lust bei annehmbaren Wetterverhältnissen mit an Geisskopf zu fahren?


----------



## Fraser__ (4. August 2008)

Also wenns Wetter passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Laut dem Link, den Reo-Fahrer gepostet hat siehts ja net so gut aus, aber wer glaubt schon an Wettervorhersagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2008)

fährt da jetzt jemand nach Bischofsmais? Mir ist das Wetter zu unsicher, ein Wochenende im Schlamm spielen muss nicht sein. Werd wohl eher am Sonntag mal an den Oko fahren 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ocp (8. August 2008)

moinmoin

ich würde am sonntag nach B'mais fahren wollen. Laut wetter.de siehts auch gar nicht mal so schlecht aus.

Grüße,
timm


----------



## bombin (15. August 2008)

hi
ich habe vor morgen (samstag) nach steinach zu fahren.
habe platz für noch 2 leute & bikes
hat jemand so kurzfristig Lust?


----------



## Fraser__ (22. August 2008)

So, nach längerer Zwangspause wegen Arbeit und schlechtem Wetter fahre ich am kommenden Sonntag (24.August) an den Ochsenkopf oder nach Osternohe. hätte noch Platz für 1 Bike und einen Mitfahrer.

Wohne im Südwesten von Nürnberg an der Südwesttangente.

Bei interesse einfach per PN melden.

Cheers,
Freddy


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. August 2008)

Ich werd morgen an den Oko fahren  Will jemand mit? Ein Rad ginge zum Mitnehmen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## DerKeiler (5. September 2008)

Servus Miteinander,

ich fahr auch hin- und wieder in die umliegenden Parks und möchte auch noch ein oder zwei Wochenenden in die Alpen (Oberammergau, Saalbach oder so) in dieser Saison (gutes Wetter obligatorisch).
Hab meistens auch noch nen Platz im Auto frei; sollte also Interesse bestehen an Fahrgemeinschaften, etc. gerne einfach mal melden.

Prost!


----------

